# Mamma's Boy



## JadedHeart (May 17, 2016)

My little man isn't so little anymore


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 17, 2016)

You captured his innocence well! As a mamma's boy, you did great, mom! Take a moment and give yourself credit.


 You're _still _doing great. You can see it in his eyes.


----------



## TJ1985 (May 17, 2016)

I love shot #5. The way he seems so intent in what he's doing, so naturally doing what boys naturally do, lol. Excellent work, both in the photography and the little man.


----------



## JadedHeart (May 17, 2016)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the support! All we can hope for as parents is to do the best we can and hope they turn out ok. Sometimes I wonder if I'm doing it right, but every parent wonders that at one point or another.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 17, 2016)

JadedHeart said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I'm doing it right, but every parent wonders that at one point or another.




He's *outside *away from *technology *enjoying _*nature*_. God bless you. You're doing the most important thing many parents seem to forget. Bringing back traditional childhood memories simply found outside their front door. I say no more. Give yourself some time to relax. You deserve it.


----------



## Firemajic (May 18, 2016)

Hello JadedHeart, I really enjoyed your fabulous photos.. Your "Little Man" is completely adorable! He looks like a happy child, the pics of him at the water are my favorite.. he is totally engrossed in what he is doing and I love the expression on his face... I noticed that in every pic, where I can clearly see his face, he has a tiny smile... as I said before, I love seeing your world through the eye of your camera.. you have an artist's eye for composition and contrast.. Thank you for sharing ..


----------



## escorial (May 18, 2016)

kids are what it's all about..


----------

